

Pjaxr - next gen pjax with multiple replacements - iekadou
https://github.com/minddust/jquery-pjaxr

======
iekadou
Don't know either ;) Hope this will get more famous due to lack of
functionality of jquery-pjax...

------
ksec
Why didn't this get pushed to Front Page is beyond me.

------
commanderj
This is good stuff, bro!

